# Suprise



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Got home from work tonight and had a package that came in today. Very nice to say the least. This steady rest is one that galvbay found and told me about it and must say, it is super well made and price is fantastic compared to comercial models found, $190 shipped to door. Others are more closer to $500 or more. I like the four wheeled version rather than three. Now I'm poopin in high cotten. Wish I could had time to use it now. I set it up but the set up is not real. I just pushed my latest project (made before I started long hours) and put between wheels just to show what is looks like. Not really supported on headstock. By the way, pics comming soon of the project as it is just about finished with 40+ coats of laquer (3 spray cans). In buffing stage now. By the way, he custom made this for me to get maximum diameter of turnings between the wheel.

Jeffrey Nicole made this and his website is www.woodennicol.com and what a great guy.He's a turner as well and sells his work.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

cool


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very impressive


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice set up Mate!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

cool find........
Just curious --- why the holes drilled around the ring?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Not to hijack your thread and I am not normally nosey, but... It looks like you have the screen on your Shop fan built on hinges so you can get inside to change the belt motor ect. I never thought about doing that to mine, I have to re-screen it each time i have to get in there.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Slip, very nice.
I think i need a drool cup now.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wondered why the holes are in it also. Not sure.

Robert, yes, I have hinges on both sides actually. Didn't have them when I first built it, but put later because of same reason you have listed. Changed motor once and sure makes it easier to work on it. I have two fans very simular alike for each.

Getting close to also get all my house furnature out of my garage also. House is finished but no time to move it all back in or sure don't feel like it after work.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good eye Robert.......... Now that you pointed it out I'm going to also borrow Slips idea for mine. I used the 1/2" x 1" welded wire so I don't have to replace the wire when I need work on it but it's sure a pain removing/replacing the staples each time.


----------



## Jeff Nicol (May 7, 2009)

*I recognize that!*

Slip Knot,

Glad the steady got to you and looks good on the lathe! I have 3 more in the works today and better get back to the welder! Remember to turn the wheels to the out side to get the full potential of the steady.

Jeff


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeff Nicol said:


> Slip Knot,
> 
> Glad the steady got to you and looks good on the lathe! I have 3 more in the works today and better get back to the welder! Remember to turn the wheels to the out side to get the full potential of the steady.
> 
> Jeff


Great looking piece of work there Jeff!! I am sure there are others here that could use one of these..


----------



## delirious (May 7, 2009)

Just purchased that from Jeff for the PM 3250b. Can't wait to use it. Your pictures convinced me.

Matt


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome, 'delirious'...with a screen name like that you oughta fit right in down here. LOL

NOW....let's see some of your work.....and here's a few greenies to go with that pore lonesome one you got....lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I don't mean to hi-jack, but I noticed a bottle of Round-Up in your garage. Is that the keep the weeds down around the lathe in between visits to foreign countries ? I may have to give that a try now that the fish are bitting. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> I don't mean to hi-jack, but I noticed a bottle of Round-Up in your garage. Is that the keep the weeds down around the lathe in between visits to foreign countries ? I may have to give that a try now that the fish are bitting. LOL


That funny ET. Yea, I use round up a lot! I love the stuff. It also help to know that some of the stuff that goes into Roundup, is stuff that my process at work is made with. Monsanto makes the Roundup but they buy the raw materials from Huntsman Chemical where I work.

I buy the concentrate and mix in the jug that you see. My garage is now only half full of inside house stuff as almost all Ike damage is now almost complete.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jeff Nicol said:


> Slip Knot,
> 
> Glad the steady got to you and looks good on the lathe! I have 3 more in the works today and better get back to the welder! Remember to turn the wheels to the out side to get the full potential of the steady.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks again Jeff, thanks for the tip also on putting the wheels on the outside. I put them inside without reading your instructions. Guess, I'm not too keen on instructions but will turn them now as I didn't realize there was a difference. Thanks again and again welcome aboard.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard both delirious and Jeff. Now lets see some more pictures.:work:


----------



## delirious (May 7, 2009)

Will do! I will add some pictures when I get the new system up and show off a few projects. When I get back into town. Glad I found this place.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....that is going to be a awesome addition to your machine! It's perfect! I might have to borrow from my 'tackle budget' and get my name on the list. It looks like it will do the job. jgb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> SK....that is going to be a awesome addition to your machine! It's perfect! I might have to borrow from my 'tackle budget' and get my name on the list. It looks like it will do the job. jgb


And thanks to you for hooking me up with Jeff. And we even got him to be a member here also and contributer. You can look at his website also and he does some fine turnings as well.


----------

